# Facebook breaches Canadian privacy law



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

[webquote="http://www.cbc.ca/technology/story/2009/07/16/facebook-privacy-commissioner.html"]Facebook shares its users' personal information with developers who create games and quizzes in a way that breaches Canadian privacy law, the Office of the Privacy Commissioner of Canada has found ......[/webquote]


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

> 'For a hangman application ... there is no use for the developer to know where the person lives or have their personal email address.'


well, not to be rude or anything, but IMO, anyone who puts such info up on a FREE site in a PUBLIC DOMAIN sorta gets what's coming, you know?

my address is Houston, and I don't even live there. That's about as much personal info as I tend to give out. Pretty much everything else is fabricated. And the only email I give out is the web-based one I use, and that just has my name, which is close enough to John Doe in popularity that I don't have to worry about that.

People tend to forget that getting personal info from the net is very, very easy to do. There's a few really good free sites to find people, and then you got sites like classmates.com that actively ASK you to post stuff so you can get in touch with you 'friends from the past'.

Sorry, but if they were my friends from the past, they'd be my friends today.

And they are.

And none of us are on classmates.com.


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

valis said:


> well, not to be rude or anything, but IMO, anyone who puts such info up on a FREE site in a PUBLIC DOMAIN sorta gets what's coming, you know?


nothing rude about that, I agree with you. I get harassed daily to join facebook by people I know. I have always refused, always will refuse to partake of social networking sites. People post to much about themselves, they don't realize its not just what they post that could come back to haunt them, it could be posts of friends, friends of friends ......

At work we routinely search facebook, myspace, bebo and sometimes just google the names of people applying for jobs. Many seemingly good applicants have been tossed aside because of whats been found.

I liked seeing that news article, kinda validates my oppinions of those types of sites.


----------



## ACTI (Jul 17, 2009)

When you want to play most games on Facebook, or use special apps, such as a phonebook etc. a message pops up and asks for you to allow you to share your personal information with the developers in order to use these apps.... We now know to ignore all of this!

If you have your phone number listed on your facebook profile, it's a good idea to NOT ALLOW ANY of these games to access your profile, or simply, remove the phone number!- and just email it to whoever asks for it! What will happen if you keep your phone number listed and allow these game publishers to see this, is you will start to receive random, suspicious looking text messages. All of them contain links etc. that appear to be harmfull at times. Most of the time, this is mallware crap and they're trying to either track where you're going OR spam you to death! 

REMOVE YOUR PHONE NUMBER FROM FACEBOOK! PROTECT YOURSELF!


----------

